# Not sure where to turn



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

This is one of the hardest posts I'll ever have to make. Due to a domestic violence incident that occured against me, my attorney has suggested that I move, and quickly, for the safety of myself and my children. But that leaves my four legged daughter in a lurch. Is there anyone that knows of someone or an organization that helps in these situations?

I do NOT want to rehome her, I just need a couple months to get situated in a new living environment and for things to move through the court process and to secure our and her safety. 

Any ideas/resources/contact information would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

*If I've posted in the wrong area, please let me know, I looked through the topic listings and was unsure of where I should ask this question*


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

My thoughts are with you while you go through this. I have a friend who went through domestic violence and it took her several tries before she finally had the strength to leave for the last time and get divorced.

I live in a different country but I do know the Humane Society here has an emergency program where they will board peoples dogs in emergency situations, not sure if there is anything like that where you live, you could check with them or they may have advice to help you out. I don't know where you got your dog from but possibly check with the breeder you purchased from if they could help. The only other things I can think of are asking friends, family, co workers or depending on your financial situation possibly see if you could find long term boarding until you can get settled.

Good luck and I sincerely hope everything works out for both you and your dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just read about this group today. Might be worth checking into:

Red Paw Emergency Relief Team


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Contact a local Battered Woman's shelter and ask them if they know of any resources. Or contact a local German Shepherd Rescue and see if they will help you find a foster. I'm sorry that this is happening to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check with your vet's office, (sometimes the techs help out with dog sitting etc)..I would also check with your local AC..

I'm sorry your going thru this, I hope you stay safe and can find help to keep your 4 legged girl


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind thoughts 

I have contacted the gsd rescue of Michigan, awaiting a reply. A/C and the local humane soxiety had no ideas, friends are few due to the isolation that Im learning goes hand n hand with d.v. 

As far as her breeder goes, I have no idea who that may be, my ex (the culprit in this whole fiasco) and I were forwarded an ad off of craigslist,. I cannot afford to board her for that duration of time due to other financial things that are arising out of the situation. 

I also sent a message last week to the gsd community on Facebook but have yet to hear a response. I will keep everyone posted. 

The red paws I sent an email but as I am,in,Michigan amd they only work in 4 counties of Pa Im not expecting much, I did however asked if they knew of something similar here.

The local dv resource center is who is helping me with atty and counseling etc, however they have no provisions in place.for pets. (maybe an area I could approach to put together/give back once this is over with?)


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for the typos using my phone and it seems to think on its own at times!


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Another thought, and it may seem a bit far fetched, try contacting some boarding facilities, ask to come see them in person, go out and explain your situation, perhaps you could work out a deal with them whereby you come out and clean the kennels on weekends or whatever in exchange for the board. There are a lot of big hearted people who may go for it, the worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

[QUOME=BahCan;3273065]Another thought, and it may seem a bit far fetched, try contacting some boarding facilities, ask to come see them in person, go out and explain your situation, perhaps you could work out a deal with them whereby you come out and clean the kennels on weekends or whatever in exchange for the board. There are a lot of big hearted people who may go for it, the worst that can happen is they say no.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for this! I will attempt this Monday morning!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry you're in this situation. Also try reputable all breed rescues and please carefully check references for any boarding facility or individual who offers to help. You cannot be too careful...


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll send you a pm in a second.
Big kudos to you for having the courage to see what happened to you, to look for suppport, and to get out!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Big kudos to you for having the courage to see what happened to you, to look for suppport, and to get out!


 Absolutely! 
People often ask "why doesn't she just leave?" but it is not that easy!
Locally our DV Agency has strong connections to shelters and Ahimsa House for just this situation. Perhaps contact your state agency? They may well have more contacts.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Michigan Coalition:
Home


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

This site came up in a search, scroll down to Michigan, but DO check out the place before leaving your dear dog. Good luck and stay safe.

Safe Havens Directory | www.ahimsahouse.org


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The domestic violence agency I worked for worked with Ahimsa house. They are in Atlanta but may be able to assist.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have fostered Aussies in the past that were strictly through an agency for Battered Women. I never met the women involved, just reps from the agency. 

They provide strict guidelines that have to be followed. And the homes that foster are checked and provide access to the agency for 'well visit check ups'.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry havent been back in a bit, my modem mysteriously stopped working attemptinf this via my phone. Still trying to find a placement, Mi gsd rescue seems to be on hiatus for a bit according to the contact, other avenues have been dead ends. Sick with worry and frustration!


----------

